# Milton As A Sanitiser?



## Nevalicious (14/1/10)

Hey there guys. Has anyone had any luck using Milton (baby bottle steriliser) to sterilise their brew bottles...?? 

I have been brewing for nearly a year and have had about enough of using other sterilisers... I personally use plain old unscented bleach on my bottles, soaking for about 30 mins then washed about 3 times each... The time this takes is not my only issue, I wonder how much water goes down the drain whilst I'm filling then swishing then emptying!! Meanwhile the grass is dying...

I have bought some Milton on advice from my LHBS but after finding very little info on aussie brewing sites and forums I started to wonder. On the international forums ppl are saying to ALWAYS rinse out bottles sterilised with Milton as you can taste it, even though this claims to be a rinse free job! On top of taste it seems the main active ingredient of Milton is the same which is in bleach, all be it very diluted...? (according to some sites anyways) It also says on the side of the container can be used for home brewing. 

Any feedback would be a great help. Just thought I'd get it out there also that I dont (at this stage  ) intend on switching to kegs as I have just taken delivery of 400+ unlabelled clean Coopers tallies!!! I intend on using them. So, although I know someone is dying to tell me to switch to kegs, i cant at this point in time...

Cheers in advance, Tyler


----------



## mika (14/1/10)

Switch to kegs...

or if you don't want to do that, buy a proper no-rinse sanitiser Starsan/Iodophor, you won't look back and you won't have to worry about whether Milton needs to be rinsed or not.


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/10)

I was a bleach man, buying bottles for $1.15 from Woolies whatever but like you I found that it was really 'clingy' and needed several rinses to get rid of it. I went onto Starsan a year ago, it's brilliant. If you follow that link and look at the photo, the amount you see in the 'dispenser' part of the bottle is enough to sanitize a fermenter or do a whole batch of bottles (make up a couple of litres in a jug and rinse the bottles out back into the jug) and it doesn't need rinsing. It's a good yeast nutrient as well, being based on phosphoric acid - as in Coca Cola.

Lasts for months. Also you can mix up a spray bottle full and zap everything before use, stirrers, airlocks, hoses, etc. I don't know how I ever managed without it.


----------



## altone (14/1/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Hey there guys. Has anyone had any luck using Milton (baby bottle steriliser) to sterilise their brew bottles...??
> 
> I have been brewing for nearly a year and have had about enough of using other sterilisers... I personally use plain old unscented bleach on my bottles, soaking for about 30 mins then washed about 3 times each... The time this takes is not my only issue, I wonder how much water goes down the drain whilst I'm filling then swishing then emptying!! Meanwhile the grass is dying...
> 
> ...



Yep, kegs are much easier.... As for Milton - I'd definately NOT use it as a no rinse.
It does sanitise ok but even small amounts leave an unpleasant taste - at least to me.
Perhaps reduce the rinses from 3 to just 1.
Also, don't know about grass but the trees don't seem to care about a little sanitiser in the rinse water I keep em alive with - that and the rinse water from the washing.


----------



## Nevalicious (14/1/10)

boddingtons best said:


> Also, don't know about grass but the trees don't seem to care about a little sanitiser in the rinse water I keep em alive with - that and the rinse water from the washing.


Wow, I've been using this forum for ages but never really needed to post. Amazing at the swift replies. 

The grass gets watered with whatever I throw at it  , I just meant whilst I am rinsing them out, it must be hundreds of litres going down the drain (I do 90 longnecks at a time/3 brews)

The Milton cost like $5, I'll give it to my sister in law for the kids. BribieG, looks like Starsan might be the go then! Stuff look amazing... I'm in Adelaide, pretty much have Brewcraft here and a few LHBS's few and far between... May have trouble finding it, however, I see Grain and Grape stock it in Yarraville, VIC, and I am heading over there for Aus. Day to see some friends, so might have to swing by. There is also the mail option.

Cheers lads


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (15/1/10)

Nevalicious said:


> Wow, I've been using this forum for ages but never really needed to post. Amazing at the swift replies.
> 
> The grass gets watered with whatever I throw at it  , I just meant whilst I am rinsing them out, it must be hundreds of litres going down the drain (I do 90 longnecks at a time/3 brews)
> 
> ...



Just started using StarSan myself and totally recommend it! Only need 1.5ml to a Litre and there is no need to rinse!


----------



## rday (15/1/10)

I use bleach as well. However, I use the 5 ml bleach + 5 ml vinegar per 20 l water method. I've only been brewing for about a year, but I've never had a single instance of infection (touch wood). From what I've read, this solution sterilizes/sanitizes in 30 sec (though US EPA recommends 2 mins) and is no-rinse, though you should let it dry before use. 

I've worked in a microbiological lab and we used bleach to kill fungi and moulds as the autoclave wouldn't even do it for sure, so to me, this is as good a method as any. And cheap.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/1/10)

I asked the reverse question at parenting classes, a long time ago.
"Can I sterilise the baby bottles with my brewing gear?"
I almost got thrown out.


----------



## Gronko (17/1/10)

I've used Miltons for my first few batches and I can definitely detect a "bleachy" taste. Never had an infection though so at least I know it works

But due to the miltons bleachy flavour I recently changed to Brewcraft brewshield... which I don't think is any good as I've just discovered "growths" on the inside of all the bottles. 
I may have to throw nearly 180 stubbies out coz of that shit. Not happy! :angry: 

So next step is to try this Starsan stuff. Hopefully its as good as everybody reckons coz I don't wanna risk anymore beer


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (17/1/10)

I have been using Militon sterelizing tablets since I started brewing. Although are are a bit on the dear side in comparison to other products on the market I have NEVER had a problem...EVER. 
The directions say to keep steriliser solution in contact with the surface for 15 minutes - I just fill the kitchen sink with water and 4 tablets and rinse them through and job done.
And again NEVER had a problem.

YB


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (17/1/10)

Gronko said:


> So next step is to try this Starsan stuff. Hopefully its as good as everybody reckons coz I don't wanna risk anymore beer




'tis the goods...


----------

